# Food Handler Health Certificate



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

OK, I hope this doesn't sound overly dumb, but I've run into several ads for kitchen help that require Food Handler Health Certs. 

I've never run into that before in any of my prior positions.

What is it, when do you need it and how do you get one? 

I've got a call in to the Dept of Health for the kitchen qualifications, but 

can anyone fill me in in the meantime?

Thanks.

April


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

to sell food to the public you are required in the state of Mo. and actually I thought everywhere in the USA to go through a serve safe course and pass the test. There are weekend courses or courses in most culinary curriculums (even community colleges that have hospitality courses). You have to recertify after 5 years.....my class/test cost $100 in 2002, took about 8 hours one Sat. that included the preview then the test.

It's interesting and scary stuff, you learn way more than you ever wanted to know and it really turns you off from eating out for a while.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

AprilB
In my state it is required for employees. Here it is a 2 day or 16 hr course based on sanitation, food borne illnesses, etc. It requires a passing grade.
It is good for 3 yrs. then an 8 hr update is required.
It's somewhat of a chore but you'll find it interesting. The state ususally provides locations, but here the private classes are far more flexible in hours and such.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

In Idaho a Food Handlers' Card ( issued by the Health Dept.) is required to work with food. They are good for 5 years. We send our new employees and pay for the course and hourly wages to attend and pass the first time. If you don't pass either it is up to the employee to retake the test on their own or they cannot work for us. It is not a difficult course, you just need to pay attention!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

...but it sounded like it had something to do with being tested for certain diseases...

I did take a food handling "course" prior to beginning work at Mammoth, but never received a certificate or anything of that sort.

Should I make inquiries to obtain a copy?

I agree about the scary stuff. What's even scarier is when you watch everyone around you totally spazzing it within hours of completion. Who doesn't wash mushrooms in some fashion? Needless to say, I didn't make many friends amongst the other kitchen crew, because I was always on them about sanitation. 

It was also kind of interesting in that the 'Resort' wasn't any better. For instance, one of the first things I "learned" from the baker that I was replacing was to break the 10 lb blocks of chocolate by tossing them forcefully on the floor? Her comment? They're wrapped. But THEN she proceeded to pick the "wrapped" block of chocolate and drop it on the wood butcher block table!  

Anyway, thanks for the info. I'll look into it.

April


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Who doesn't wash mushrooms in some fashion?

Many mushroom hunters do not wash shrooms, they think flavor is lost.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I remember when you had to get a hep test to handle food. Do any states still require that?
I loved the Serv Safe course, but after my first one you sure do look at facilities and food handeling pratices different!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

in Missouri, we have to have in our kitchens....
1) Serve Safe certificate for at least one person in the kitchen at all times
2) Hep A certificates from your doctor saying you recieved both, for everyone working...period.
3) business license
4) Health Inspector's form


did I miss something?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

...as in horse poo...LOL

To be a health care provider you have to have a TB...nothing about Hep. I was vacinated for Hep A prior to going to Guatamala in '98...I don't know the regulations or time frames involving inocculation.

April


----------

